# Did life become harder or easier when you began your walk in the Lord?



## kweenameena (Aug 19, 2007)

So I just started my walk (by my own will) with the Lord. I knew that satan was gonna come after me. But dang, not that fast! I'm already having problems at work that came outta nowhere!!! I'm about to lose my job!
One of my best friends says she is scared to really commit to God because she's knows that things will get harder. She said that everyone left her mom's side when she gave her life to the Lord. And when her husband started walking with God...they started to have financial troubles. 

Does it always get bad before it gets good? 
What trials did you face right after you gave your life to Christ?
Did it get better?


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 19, 2007)

I used to think that if you just 'do right' while walking with God, it would be EASY... WRONG!!! Don't get me wrong, you are not serving God like it's pulling teeth, but it sho ain't a dainty walk in the park either, especially when you see other people doing wrong so much and it seems like they are not reaping what they sow while you are doing right and everything is is falling a part. How discouraging, but listen. Read in the Psalms. David talked about this exact same thing. He looked around and saw people doing wrong and they were still prospering, but then He remembered that God is not to be mocked and they will reap everything they put out. I will find the exact scriptures for you.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> I used to think that if you just 'do right' while walking with God, it would be EASY... WRONG!!! Don't get me wrong, you are not serving God like it's pulling teeth, but it sho ain't a dainty walk in the park either, especially when you see other people doing wrong so much and it seems like they are not reaping what they sow while you are doing right and everything is is falling a part. How discouraging, but listen. Read in the Psalms. David talked about this exact same thing. He looked around and saw people doing wrong and they were still prospering, but then He remembered that God is not to be mocked and they will reap everything they put out. I will find the exact scriptures for you.


 

Thanks! I look forward to reading them!
But does it EVER get easier?! This is kinda discouraging! Especially since I've been through a lot in my life already.....to go through some more is like...


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a pretty interesting thread.  I'm curious to know myself.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2007)

bump. bump. bump!


----------



## mrselle (Aug 20, 2007)

I definitely came across a lot more challenges, but I think going through those challenges without the Lord would have sent me over the edge.  When I gave my life to the Lord my intuition became sharper.  With that I was able to see that the people I was around, who I thought were my best friends, were not my friends at all.  With that realization I backed away a little bit and those relationships changed.  The more I grew in the Lord the more my friends questioned me.  The didn’t like the pastor of the church I was attending and told me that they thought I went to church all the time because the pastor was making me feel guilty if I didn’t go.  The truth is that I was going to church all the time because I wanted to go and I was learning and growing.  I was talked about and judged.  I had a lot of financial problems and my friends were saying that maybe everything I was going through was because of something bad I’d done in the past.  At one point I was all alone.  My roommates left me, my parents were angry with me and my phone never rang.  The only person to call me was my prayer partner.  One year I spent my birthday alone.  But the joy in all that is that while I was alone, God could really talk to me and deal with me on some things.  At that time He was really talking to me and showing me everything He had in store for me.  It was a few years of me really going through…being tried and tested.  But, when I started coming out of that trial it was the most beautiful thing.  God is a mighty God and He is worth serving.  Don’t give up.


----------



## life_is_great (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't give up or be afraid.  You have everything you need to come through these challenges.  I just re-committed my life to Christ.  I guess I was opposite, my world was falling apart without God.  Things have totally turned around in just a few weeks.  The struggles are nothing compared to what they were before.  I have to constantly spend time in prayer and in the Word.  Whenever something comes up I begin to speak the Word over that situation and I let it go and trust God.  I have confessions that I speak over my life daily.  It's not easy, but it's not hard either.  I admit it's time consuming, most nights I turn the TV off at 9:00 so I can spend time with God.  I know if I don't grow close to him and allow Him to be number 1 in my life, all HELL will break loose.  I'm not saying that I don't struggle because I do.  It's just that when I am weak, He is strong.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey sis,

This journey with the Lord is a wonderful one.  I have found in the last 20 years of walking with Him that it doesn't matter whether you are in the Lord or not, you will have problems.  It probably seems like its harder for you because you are aware of the evil that is present in your life.  Satan wants you to walk in the fear of knowing that once you are with the Lord, all hell will break loose.  He is a liar and always have been.

The bible tells us to not walk in fear because its the opposite of faith.  Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of God.  Therefore, spending more time with the Lord will bring about a heart change and satan knows this so he uses scare tactics to try to get you to go back to where you use to be because he makes it seem like as though things were much better BEFORE you became a christian.  Remember, he is a liar and the father of lies.  You experience the same problems, just NOW you are trusting God to take you through it and satan doesn't want you to trust God at all.

Things happen everyday in our lives.  It gets better, sis.  Don't focus on the situations...God is in charge of your life, right?  

The bible says, _"When you seek me, you shall find me, when you search for me with all your heart.  And, I will be found by you, says the Lord." Jeremiah 29:13

_My prayer is that you will trust the Lord with all your heart and that you will see His power in your life, no matter what it looks like.  I pray that as a child of God you will understand His will for your life and that you will know to go to His Throne room in time of need.  

His love for you never ceases.  May you bask in His love and experience His power everyday of your life.

Blessings to you, always.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 20, 2007)

Mrs_No_More said:


> I guess I was opposite, my world was falling apart without God.



This is true for me too.  So much stuff was going on that all I could do was turn to God.  I didn't grow up in the church, but I definitely knew who God was and I did read my Bible...I just didn't know much about being saved and there really wasn't anyone in my life to talk to me about it.  The trials didn't stop once I gave my life to God, but I was better able to handle them.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 20, 2007)

mrselle said:


> I definitely came across a lot more challenges, but I think going through those challenges without the Lord would have sent me over the edge. When I gave my life to the Lord my intuition became sharper. With that I was able to see that the people I was around, who I thought were my best friends, were not my friends at all. With that realization I backed away a little bit and those relationships changed. The more I grew in the Lord the more my friends questioned me. The didn’t like the pastor of the church I was attending and told me that they thought I went to church all the time because the pastor was making me feel guilty if I didn’t go. The truth is that I was going to church all the time because I wanted to go and I was learning and growing. I was talked about and judged. I had a lot of financial problems and my friends were saying that maybe everything I was going through was because of something bad I’d done in the past. At one point I was all alone. My roommates left me, my parents were angry with me and my phone never rang. The only person to call me was my prayer partner. One year I spent my birthday alone. But the joy in all that is that while I was alone, God could really talk to me and deal with me on some things. At that time He was really talking to me and showing me everything He had in store for me. It was a few years of me really going through…being tried and tested. But, when I started coming out of that trial it was the most beautiful thing. God is a mighty God and He is worth serving. Don’t give up.


 
Wow!  This is kinda where I'm at now.  I find myself longing for friends who are more like me.  Since I have no siblings I have always been surrounded my many great friends...the kinda friends who would do anything for me.  But as I am going to a different level in him, it is really hard to find friends who compliment me.  I want friends who are like me.  Friends who are fashion forward and always trying to look cute...lol..friends who have children and a husband but most importantly friends who share my deep deep love for Christ.  But like you said I'm thinking this is where He wants me...where I can hear from and go to Him instead of a friend.  

I'll say this Kween.  My life didn't begin until I got right with Him.  Don't let satan deceive you.  God loves you and has many blessings for you.  Have faith.  When all else fails..just stand.  Your faith will see you through.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 20, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> But as I am going to a different level in him, it is really hard to find friends who compliment me.  I want friends who are like me.  Friends who are fashion forward and always trying to look cute...lol..friends who have children and a husband but most importantly friends who share my deep deep love for Christ.



Its been 10 years since God started weeding people out of my life and I still don't have that one girlfriend I can go shopping with or just call up and vent if I need to.  Don't get me wrong, I have friends, but I don't really have a "go to person".  My husband is my best friend...I guess he is my go to person, but every now and then I long for a girlfriend I can call up and chat late one night after the husband and kids have gone to bed.  Know what I mean?  With all that said, I think me not having a lot of friends is God's way of protecting me because it seems like whenever I start getting close to people they do something to let me down.  My biggest thing is that most of the people I know just aren't trustworthy.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 20, 2007)

Easier..because I now know that I have weapons to use against the enemy's tactics, and believe me I know how to use the Word. It's a whole lot easier having the Lord because with Him, I know the victory is mine, because I'm more than a conqueror--satan wants people to believe it's harder, so they won't 'sell out' to Christ. It's a mind thing--satan wants you to give up because it's 'too hard'...dont believe that, it's a lie...be blessed, ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wanted to add that the Lord desires for us to have friends.

He called David His "Friend."

I found this and I hope it reminds us that friends are important and we should have them, we just have to have the right ones!  I believe that the Lord will provide us with the right friends.  Ask and it shall be given!!!

****************​
*Closer than a Brother*

"A man of many companions may come to ruin, but there is a  *friend who sticks closer than a brother*" (Prov. 18:24). In Scripture, God  often provided such a friend in the form of a servant, a colleague, a mentor, or  a protege.

 Can you identify these Bible characters and their "sidekicks"?   Samuel & Eli, Elijah & Elisha, Moses & Joshua,  Ezra & Nehemiah, Paul & Barnabas, Ahab & Jehoshaphat, Jeremiah &  Baruch, Deborah & Barak, Ruth & Naomi, David & Jonathan, Shadrach,  Meshach & Abednego (There are more choices than  needed.)​ 1. When this person's freedom was restricted, he asked his  friend to go to the Lord's temple and "read to the people … the words of the  Lord that you wrote as I dictated."

2. This leader of Israel was given a companion who was  first his personal servant, then his military general, and later his  successor.

3. After praying, "I have had enough, Lord … Take my life,"  God gave this person a friend who eventually continued the work.

4. When no one in Jerusalem trusted him, this man's friend  stood up for him before the leaders and finally convinced them to accept  him.

5. Which famous friendship inspired these words: "Don't  urge me to leave you or to turn back from you. Where you go I will go, and where  you stay I will stay. Your people will be my people and your God my God"?

6. When commanded to go into battle for the Lord, he said  to his friend, "If you go with me, I will go; but if you don't go with me, I  won't go."

7. Exiled together, these friends vowed not to defile  themselves with forbidden food or to worship foreign gods, regardless of the  consequences.

Answers below:

*1. Jeremiah and Baruch (Jer. 36:5-8).* Jeremiah dictated  his unpopular prophecies to his secretary Baruch who then read the scroll aloud  at the Temple. When King Jehoiakim burned it, Jeremiah dictated it again. The  friends later escaped the fall of Jerusalem and fled to Egypt.

*2. Moses and Joshua.* Described as "Moses' aide since  youth" (Num. 11:28), Joshua accompanied Moses on the mountain of God (Ex.  24:13), stayed with him at God's tent (Ex. 33:11), served as his general (Ex.  17:8-13), and was named his successor (Num. 27:18-20).


*3. Elijah and Elisha* (1 Kings 19:4, 16). Deeply  discouraged in his efforts to call Israel to repentance, Elijah believed he was  the only person still faithful to God. In reply, God led him to Elisha who would  not only continue Elijah's work but would inherit a double portion of his  anointing.


*4. Paul and Barnabas* (Acts 9:26, 27). Barnabas, a  Levite from Cyprus, believed that Paul's conversion to Christ was genuine and  brought Paul, who had once persecuted Christians, to meet the apostles. At first  Paul assisted Barnabas (Acts 11:19-30), then assumed leadership in their work as  missionaries (Acts 13-14) before they eventually parted (15:39).


*5. Ruth and Naomi* (Ruth 1:16). In Bible times, a woman  depended on her father, husband, or sons for her financial security. The fact  that Ruth left her family and her country to follow Naomi, a childless widow,  shows her unparalleled devotion.


*6. Deborah and Barak* (Judges 4:8, 9). Deborah, a  prophetess and judge in Israel, gave Barak God's instructions for the battle  against the Canaanites. Barak insisted that Deborah accompany him. Deborah  agrees, but tells Barak the honor will not be his, but a woman's—Jael kills the  enemy commander.


*7. Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego* (Dan. 1:8, 3:17,  18). These young men remained faithful to God even when faced with being burned  alive. Like them, we have God's promise that "I will be with you … When you walk  through the fire" of persecution (Isa. 43:2).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 20, 2007)

hair_wit_favor said:


> Easier..because I now know that I have weapons to use against the enemy's tactics, and believe me I know how to use the Word. It's a whole lot easier having the Lord because with Him, I know the victory is mine, because I'm more than a conqueror--satan wants people to believe it's harder, so they won't 'sell out' to Christ. It's a mind thing--satan wants you to give up because it's 'too hard'...dont believe that, it's a lie...be blessed, ladies!



Yes, yes, yes!!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow!! Thanks Ladies for all of the responses. I'll have to print this and show it to my friend. Plus I'll need this thread as a reminder from time to time!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Wow! This is kinda where I'm at now. I find myself longing for friends who are more like me. Since I have no siblings I have always been surrounded my many great friends...the kinda friends who would do anything for me. But as I am going to a different level in him, it is really hard to find friends who compliment me. I want friends who are like me. *Friends who are fashion forward and always trying to look cute...lol..friends who have children and a husband but most importantly friends who share my deep deep love for Christ.* But like you said I'm thinking this is where He wants me...where I can hear from and go to Him instead of a friend.
> 
> I'll say this Kween. My life didn't begin until I got right with Him. Don't let satan deceive you. God loves you and has many blessings for you. Have faith. When all else fails..just stand. Your faith will see you through.


 
Awww...too bad we don't live near each other because I'm looking for the same type of friend. Oh and don't forget.....they have to love all things HAIR!!! lol


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 20, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> Awww...too bad we don't live near each other because I'm looking for the same type of friend. Oh and don't forget.....*they have to love all things HAIR!!!* lol


 
EXACTLY!


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Just wanted to add that the Lord desires for us to have friends.
> 
> He called David His "Friend."
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE it!  Thanks, girl.  Those are the kinda friends I desire.  Hmmm.  I think I'll start a study on friends.  Maybe God wants to show me how to be a real friend before He brings me some new ones. 

And on the subject of friends.  I sent a friend who I've been praying for a pic of my daughter last night letting her know that she has turned two.  So she calls me today and she's like I have a gift for Chloe and I want to bring it by.  All though I'm out, I go home so I can be home to receive it because she refuses to just drop it off with DH.  She comes by and she has bought a ton of clothes for Chloe from the Gap.  And before she leaves, she's like I have a huge tv that I have replaced with a plasma.  You want it?  Well what do you know?  My kids broke their tv last week.  

I just needed to share this because God is amazing!!!  Let me say it again.  He's amazing.  He always knows what you need and just when you need it.  This friend isn't saved but she has a loving heart.  I have been praying for her salvation daily.  But He used her today to say you know what: I love you and I know what you desire.  And not only am I going to have a friend visit you today because you're desiring friendship but I'm going to hook your daughter up with a new wardrobe AND give you a new tv on top of that.  I'm in awe of Him.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> I LOVE it! Thanks, girl. Those are the kinda friends I desire. Hmmm. I think I'll start a study on friends. Maybe God wants to show me how to be a real friend before He brings me some new ones.
> 
> And on the subject of friends. I sent a friend who I've been praying for a pic of my daughter last night letting her know that she has turned two. So she calls me today and she's like I have a gift for Chloe and I want to bring it by. All though I'm out, I go home so I can be home to receive it because she refuses to just drop it off with DH. She comes by and she has bought a ton of clothes for Chloe from the Gap. And before she leaves, she's like I have a huge tv that I have replaced with a plasma. You want it? Well what do you know? My kids broke their tv last week.
> 
> I just needed to share this because God is amazing!!! Let me say it again. He's amazing. He always knows what you need and just when you need it. This friend isn't saved but she has a loving heart. I have been praying for her salvation daily. But He used her today to say you know what: I love you and I know what you desire. And not only am I going to have a friend visit you today because you're desiring friendship but I'm going to hook your daughter up with a new wardrobe AND give you a new tv on top of that. I'm in awe of Him.


 
That's such a wonderful story!!! I love the way He works!!! Definitely in mysterious ways!


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 20, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> Thanks! I look forward to reading them!
> But does it EVER get easier?! This is kinda discouraging! Especially since I've been through a lot in my life already.....to go through some more is like...



Yes,boo  It will get easier. Remember, God is not mocked. 

Here's one scripture my granny used to repeat to me over and over again when I was struggling with being single. 

'Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. For he who sows to his flesh will of the flesh reap corruption, but he who sows to the Spirit will of the Spirit reap everlasting life. * And let us not grow weary in doing good, for in due season we shall reap a harvest, if we faint not *'

Hey, when I get home, I will find that scripture for you where David was comparing his life to others who were prospering, but not serving God, mmkay?

Also, please don't think that because you are Christian now that your world is going to be superb in all aspects. Remember, we have an enemy who HATES us and lets not even go into submitting your flesh to God's will. Girl, your flesh must be crucified...DAILY!!!  It doesn't even have to be anything major either. It could be gossip. Who doesn't like a juicy bit of gossip? I can't tell you how many times I've caught myself engaging in gossip only to be reminded that I am now God's child and He doesn't want me to engage in those things, seemingly simple and harmless things, ya know?

Another thing. I used to feel like a baby Christian a lot when people would say they would speak the scriptures out loud when they were being attacked and INSTANTLY their problems went away.  In my desperation to be free from somethings, this was what I started doing...only thing is my problem didn't go away over night like some make it seem like it will do.  I felt like my spiritual life was not strong enough, but this was not the case. I think we should be careful when we look at how God worked something out in someone else's life and try to assume He will do the exact same thing in ours. He may, but He may not.  Kween, ask God what is He trying to do in your life and why is it so difficult. Remember Paul? Paul prayed to God to have this 'thorn in his flesh' removed. God said 'my grace is sufficient enough.'  If I was Paul, I would've been like , 'look God, yeah, your grace is the bomb and all, but I need this done NOW!!  God knows what He's doing. In the mean time, take the focus off of yourself and onto others who may be in less stressful or more stressful situations than you are in. You will be fine. Why? 'Cause you can do ALL thing through who? CHRIST (not man, not yourself) who strengthens you, boo!'


----------



## fattyfatfat (Aug 20, 2007)

I think my life has become easier. Through many threads in this forum and reading the bible, I have learned to talk to God more about my problems and give them up to him. I would stress myself out so much at work. I would come home feeling bad, down and out and like I did nothing to make the situation better. I learned from this forum that trying to fix these situations myself was like saying God cant and wont do it. Each time I encounter a bad situation at work, I come home, talk/pray to God and I feel better. I still get the same situations at work, but I am no longer stressed about it. I think *wow, God is the MAN!!!!!!* These situations that were draining for many months are no longer so.

I have learned forgiveness through reading Psalms and I feel so much better about many situations. I have been forgiven many times, so there was/is no need for me to hold grudges about things that happened years ago.

mocha.....HIIIII!!! and God truly did bring your friend over that day for many good reasons!!!! Im in need of money badly and Im over here pinching pennies to pay my student loans. I was on craigslist today looking for a part-time job and the phone rang. It was Urban Outifitters calling me in for an interview this week!!!!!!!!! Im so happy! God is always on time


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 20, 2007)

danithefatty said:


> I think my life has become easier. Through many threads in this forum and reading the bible, I have learned to talk to God more about my problems and give them up to him. I would stress myself out so much at work. I would come home feeling bad, down and out and like I did nothing to make the situation better. I learned from this forum that trying to fix these situations myself was like saying God cant and wont do it. Each time I encounter a bad situation at work, I come home, talk/pray to God and I feel better. I still get the same situations at work, but I am no longer stressed about it. I think *wow, God is the MAN!!!!!!* These situations that were draining for many months are no longer so.
> 
> I have learned forgiveness through reading Psalms and I feel so much better about many situations. I have been forgiven many times, so there was/is no need for me to hold grudges about things that happened years ago.
> 
> mocha.....HIIIII!!! and God truly did bring your friend over that day for many good reasons!!!! Im in need of money badly and Im over here pinching pennies to pay my student loans. I was on craigslist today looking for a part-time job and the phone rang. It was Urban Outifitters calling me in for an interview this week!!!!!!!!! Im so happy! God is always on time


 

Hey, Dani, gurl!  The job is already yours! Speak it and receive it!


----------



## gottabme247 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey everybody, I just wanted to say be strong in the Lord and in the power of his might. It is worth the fight. At the very moment we make the commitment to me sold out for Christ. The devil gets busy with trying to ruin your life. He knows everything that makes you mad..he pulls out whatever bag of tricks he can think of and every tailor made sin to get you to fall...but many are the afflictions of the righteous, but God delivers us from them all.(psalm 34:19)
Remember it's only a test. If you can get through it, talking to the Lord at all times, you will get to new levels in Him.(new level,new devils) We are all on a divine assignment, God's purpose will be carried out in you.
I remember when I first got saved my mother had a fit. It was like she felt like it was a personal attack on her because I decided to follow christ. The devil was completely at work..through using my mother..but God worked out the entire situation. it wasn't easy,it still isn't easy but the reward for being obedient to God is awesome. Stay in the fight, as I encourage you, I gotta encourage myself.
Read Job...the devil couldn't do anything to Job,uneless God gave him permission. God knows what the end will be in our lives.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> Yes,boo  It will get easier. Remember, God is not mocked.
> 
> Here's one scripture my granny used to repeat to me over and over again when I was struggling with being single.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Sis!! This was really encouraging. Right now, my biggest struggle is going to be fighting my what ifs! Especially the :What if it doesn't get better? Especially when it comes to my husband. He's so withdrawn as a person and now that he's in Iraq....it's worse. Pray for him ya'll !!! Please! Okay that's enough about him...I hate thinking about all my many issues!
I agree with you about looking at how God has worked in other people's lives. But I guess that hard part is seeing how some people never struggle and never praise God. But then there's someone like me who wants to be all about him and I seriously think there's a curse of strugglin' that has been put on my behind! But I'm sure that I need to read my bible more. I couldn't speak a scripture out loud if my life depended on it. My memory is horrible. I'd be like "Now I lay me down to sleep as I walk thru the valley of the shadow of Eden and then God said let there be light, Lord!" 

Jesus, Help me!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Aug 21, 2007)

Last night I posted that I needed another job and......as of today I have another job!!!!!!!!!! I prayed on it so much and God heard me


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 21, 2007)

danithefatty said:


> Last night I posted that I needed another job and......as of today I have another job!!!!!!!!!! I prayed on it so much and God heard me


 
He is AWESOME!  Congrats!


----------



## matuncks (Aug 21, 2007)

All I can say is that whenever I have had major or minor problems, God made a way where there was absolutely NONE!    And I give thanks every single day.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's the scripture about David's struggle:

Girl it's so good! Read Psalm 73 -Emphasis on verses 73:3 , 11-12, and 17. 

Isn't the Bible wonderful?? EVERYTHING you can imagine, every struggle, when you think you are in this by yourself, the Bible covers your issues.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 21, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> Here's the scripture about David's struggle:
> 
> Girl it's so good! Read Psalm 73 -Emphasis on verses 73:3 , 11-12, and 17.
> 
> Isn't the Bible wonderful?? EVERYTHING you can imagine, every struggle, when you think you are in this by yourself, the Bible covers your issues.


 
Thanks I'm gonna read it tonite!


----------



## empressaja (Aug 27, 2007)

HARDER, Ever since my life has been terrible. I 'm blessed but it has been so hard.


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 27, 2007)

In the beginning it was hard because of the lies being fed to me, but if you constantly stay in the word, things do get better. Like what other posters said before, it's only a test to see if you are really dedicated to your faith, like Job and he reaped the benefits in the end. I feel more at peace now than before.


----------



## plainj (Aug 27, 2007)

This thread is so encouraging to me. I'm in the beginning of my walk and it's kinda tough. I'm basically starting from scratch building a new foundation while tearing down my old, weak, partly washed away foundation.  There are many times when I just want to turn back and run full speed to where I came from. It doesn't help that I'm not one to endure or finish anything that I started. I also over-think alot of things always asking how (how did I get here?) and why (why is this happening?). I know that I just need to let it go and trust God but I guess it's all part of the process. But through it all, somehow (God is an on-time God) I'm determined to stay in this walk. I thank God immensely for placing me and my family in  the wonderful church that I belong to with wonderful pastors. As tough as it is sometimes, I'm learning to enjoy this journey. God is an awesome God. Grace and peace to all.


----------



## melodee (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been a believer since childhood.

But I must say that life has been
harder in many ways since deciding to step it up a notch.

I have been tested and my eyes opened to the ways of the world so much since I decided to really live for Jesus and begin focusing more on the word and depending on Him.  Since we've been tithing, I have been battling with principalities/forces trying to steer me from my journey.

It is as if Satan wasn't messing with me in my happy little comfort zone, but now...whooo.


----------



## kweenameena (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay it seems like once life got a lil easier.....I gotta a lil comfortable  so I'm finding myself in places that I already visited re-learning old lessons that I thought I had mastered. I've realized that I lost sight of who was really in control and now I'm going thru the process all over again. Not fun ...but I'm ready to be back with him and stop doubting him.
My current lesson: When God has laid out his plan/purpose for you, don't second guess it but just trust that the Creator knows what he's doing. It's painful to do it your own way.


----------



## Renaylor (Sep 4, 2009)

My life is not complete without God. I wasn't raised in the church either but I joined a Bible club when I was small and grew into the Lord from there. As time went on and being young and foolish I backslided. Let me tell you my life was not the same after that and it took me years of rebellion and hitting rock bottom one year to realize the Lord was calling me back to him and that he was telling me: "You can't do anything without me". 
   I renewed my relationship with my Lord about a year and a half ago. It changed my marriage, my relationship with my children, family, and friends. I found a new life and a wonderful permanent church home. The Lord gave me my life back and I am so grateful.
   Our Lord presents us with challenges but he is with us on that journey every day. The devil is always busy: he is the author of confusion and lies and will try to weaken your walk with the Lord to get you on his side. Satan's side is death, loss, sadness, and misery. God gives us the tool : the Bible to read and grow in strength everyday. We get closer to him in prayer. He is our Father-the giver of life. He does not want us to throw in the towel when things get tough we want us to hang in there because through him is "victory".                                                                     
     Don't worry about the friends you may lose along the way or the family that drifts away. God may only want certain people in your life for a season and he will show you who the "dead branches" are and remove them too. He will give you the "roots" the friends and family who will stick by you and be a comfort. But no matter what the Lord is the best friend you will ever have and he will be your true strength and comfort through all the trials and triublations, triumphs and victories you will ever have.


----------



## kweenameena (Sep 4, 2009)

Renaylor said:


> My life is not complete without God. I wasn't raised in the church either but I joined a Bible club when I was small and grew into the Lord from there. As time went on and being young and foolish I backslided. Let me tell you my life was not the same after that and it took me years of rebellion and hitting rock bottom one year to realize the Lord was calling me back to him and that he was telling me: "You can't do anything without me".
> I renewed my relationship with my Lord about a year and a half ago. It changed my marriage, my relationship with my children, family, and friends. I found a new life and a wonderful permanent church home. The Lord gave me my life back and I am so grateful.
> Our Lord presents us with challenges but he is with us on that journey every day. The devil is always busy: he is the author of confusion and lies and will try to weaken your walk with the Lord to get you on his side. Satan's side is death, loss, sadness, and misery. God gives us the tool : the Bible to read and grow in strength everyday. We get closer to him in prayer. He is our Father-the giver of life. He does not want us to throw in the towel when things get tough we want us to hang in there because through him is "victory".
> Don't worry about the friends you may lose along the way or the family that drifts away. God may only want certain people in your life for a season and he will show you who the "dead branches" are and remove them too. He will give you the "roots" the friends and family who will stick by you and be a comfort. But no matter what the Lord is the best friend you will ever have and he will be your true strength and comfort through all the trials and triublations, triumphs and victories you will ever have.


 Thank you for your testimony. It's very inspiring.


----------



## aribell (Sep 4, 2009)

Seriously dedicating my life to the Lord ushered in the most trying/painful time in life that I have ever experienced.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 4, 2009)

I would say both. My social/dating life has gone down the ski slope, depending upon how I look at it. I don't have as many friends as I used to, nor is my phone ringing off the hook like it used to, but I look at it as a filtering process. I prayed once that everyone who is not positive and real in my life be removed from me, and that has happened!

My professional life has had ups and downs, but I can honestly say that I don't get so stressed out and depressed about it like I used to. "Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God". I can honestly say that this verse calms me down so much about life.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes and no. At first it seemed harder to me but as I grow and learn I find that it is my choice how I respond to life's challenges. What my mindset is. I control that. In the beginning it is said we have a different kind of grace from God. Picture those baby trees with the sticks and strings stuck in the ground for support. As we grow in our faith we get a different kind of grace. We should be able to go through some things and not 'throw in the towel'. How silly would it look to pass by that same tree 50 years later and see a huge trunk with those same supports attached? It may not be that things got easier rather that I have been equipped by God to handle them quickly and efficiently whereas before I didn't know what to do. Each of us even as Christians can choose how deep/ far we want our relationship to go w/God after that initial salvation encounter. I choose to march to the beat of a different drum and not take an easier route. Not b/c I'm prideful. Nor b/c I'm a 'glutton for punishment'. It is b/c I've found something so wonderful, so worth sharing, I'm afraid I can't help myself! I want others to experience things like joy vs happiness, wealth vs riches, wisdom vs knowledge. 'Tis all. 

Matt 7:13-14
 13"Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. 14But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it.

_The Road Less Traveled_
Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveller, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could 
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair, 
And having perhaps the better claim, 
Because it was grassy and wanted wear; 
Though as for that the passing there 
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay 
In leaves no step had trodden black. 
Oh, I kept the first for another day! 
Yet knowing how way leads on to way, 
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-- 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference

...Robert Frost


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow what a great question.  I found that I have a purpose a goal.  so it makes me happier and I have something to look forward to so I am so excited about that but yes things are harder in terms of not getting angry about everything that seems to fall on you at once.  Knowing that Satan is coming after me with everything and what I learned is that I need to get prepared.  I am learning so much and so much of it is makes me sad. I know a lot of people are turned off by my beliefs and I understand some of it. I know that many people in the church that I once thought were all that are no different then anyone else and so I determine that no matter what is thrown at me I will be faithful.  Which requires I keep the bible with me always and I pray constantly.  I am grateful that God desires me to be with him so I count it all Joy whatever I have to go through to spend forever with the Lord and experience all that he has promised me its worth it.  Whatever happens its worth. it.  I encourage anyone that reads this nothing on this earth is worth keeping nothing its all burned up anyway.


----------



## LostInAdream (Sep 5, 2009)

This is a great thread.. I too feel the same way as it seems harder but agree with everyone that its bc you are more aware of God..I am having the same struggles and thank God for you starting this thread..


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2009)

For me personally, "Life" made more sense.  I became aware that I had more capabilities and strength for the challenges of Life, than I had before I was 'Saved'.    

I had more hope and faith in what I was living for.  I still had struggles and even more struggles came into my life, but I wasn't 'afraid' like I was before.   I dunno, it's just that, I began communicating with God in a relationship that I had begun with Him and He was always there, even when I didn't feel like He was, He was still always there.   

What made me so aware of Him was that every single time I opened up His 'Word', God always spoke to me, directly about the situations I was in.  He always gave me a word to stand upon.    

I remember reading about King David, and I noticed that David would always ask God, what he should do; and God always answered him.     I began doing the same thing, asking God, 'Lord what shall I do?", and as soon as I'd open the Bible, there God was with a scripture which fit into each situation.

Were things easier for me?   

I'd have to say yes they were, because without my relationship with the Lord, I never had the answers, and God has proven to me, that no matter what He has promised me, that He will never forsake me, God has never lied to me.  

The 'challenges' were still hard and I was always looking forward to each one to end, for better is the 'end' of a thing, than the beginning and duration of it.     

However, each promise, that God blessed me with, each word of His reasurance that He was in control and that my prayers were heard by Him, each promise which never failed to give me comfort, I have always seen them come to pass, just as He promised me in Psalm 89, Psalm 16, Psalm 3, Psalm 23, Isaiah 7, 27, 50, 58, 61, 43, Nahum 1, Malachi 3, Ecclesiates 3 and 5, Song of Solomon, Esther 1, Ephesians 6, Revelation..... Proverbs 23, Luke 19, Luke 16, Acts 4, I Timothy 1, Galatians 4, James 1, Philipians 2, Romans 8, Hebrews 6 and 10, Job 5, Genesis 11, Genesis 49, Luke 1, 


This word became my frequent prayer from ... Job 34:32, 

Father in the name of Jesus_...._

_"That which I see, not teach thou me,: if I have done iniquity, I will do no more". _

There's no end...to what my Father God has 'taught' me and what I have still yet to learn; He has helped me to learn from my sins, my mistakes, my foolishness, many things which I have learned to do no more.  

Praise the name of Jesus -- Praise Him.  Praise Him.  Praise Him.  :Rose:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 6, 2009)

For me personally, life with the Lord has been more pressing. However, in my past I would give up. Now that I do walk with the Lord. I just look up. I can say my life is different and a lot of people tell me. I sound so much stronger in my talk. When situations come.


----------



## Laela (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a really edifying thread 

I don't think the struggles are more or worst since I've been saved; it' more that I'm better prepared to deal with life and I feel more protected. I'm also more aware of spiritual _attacks _that come in the form of people and situations and they only make my faith and Christian walk stronger. The attacks are challenging but if life were easier, I'd be worried...that just means I'm not a threat to the Kingdom of Darkness (IOW, they don't see Jesus)

Life hasn't changed...but I have have, becuase of my commitment to serve God.


----------

